# looking for ship drawings



## piosta (Jun 18, 2008)

I am looking for good quality (vector drawings, eg. AutoCAD drawings exported to Adobe Acrobat .pdf files or high resolution bitmap files, such as .tif or .jpg) ship sketches, general arrangement drawings, line drawings of ANY passenger, cargo and special / work ship of ANY kind and size over around GT 300 or 900 dwt from the period 1945 till present... (ship modelling plans, etc. are also interesting, and good quality scans from maritime trade and technical magazines or shipyard or owners advertising leaflets and fleet catalogues as well, not to mention real yard's GA drawings in .pdf file format or AutoCAD .dwg format)...

Just for hobby / collection...

Of course it would be great if anyone has something in his drawer / on his PC and would like to share (exchange possible after contacting me by PM), but also pointing at interesting sources on the WWW will be much appreciated.
Obviously it may happen that I already know the address supplied by someone, but equally good chance is that I do not know the particular ship / drawing...

On the Internet you may find pretty much interesting ship drawings if you dig a little bit...
Sometimes in surprising places...
Such as... Fashion TV website... 
http://www.ftv.com/bilder/d22/G.A._all__F.PDF
- this is F. Diamond (ex Ouranos)

Many shipyards, shipping companies and ship design consultancies make GA drawings of various ships available on their Websites...
The thing is, one person cannot search the whole Internet... Even if he/she is good at Googling and uses some smart Googling tricks, it still does not allow one person to find EVERYTHING.. so share if you found something interesting 

...also such as PDF format General Arrangements from:
http://www.beschulte.de/presentfleet_container.htm


This was just a sample of what I am looking for...


Point at interesting websites with good quality ship drawings or share and exchange with me...


Regards,

Peter


----------



## ies (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello Peter,

I know my uncle had drawings in his collection. He also had instructiondrawings for maintenance of the radarsystems. I 'll search the 500 boxes of his archive. It will take a while, because I don't know the names of the ships he had drawings of.
When I've found something I'll let you know.

Regards,
Ies


----------

